# Power Outlets



## LSM (Aug 31, 2011)

I want to make the power outlet in the console "hot" to run accessories with the ignition off. I have a hazard bubble that must be lit if I'm parked on the side of the road and out of the vehicle. This outlet only has power when the ignition is on.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

26 Pin White connector @ BCM, under passenger-side of center dash. Splice into pin #2 (Red/Dk. Green) for +12V Constant power. Cut Violet wire going to power outlet and tape off feed from dash end, connect your spliced wire to connector and you now have a hot power outlet. Email or reply with any questons, comments or concerns.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

so what circuit does the red/D green wire come from? is that fused in the car?


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

i would just put a add a circuit into the right side of fuse panel , there is 3 or 4 empty ALWAYS ON fuse spot.








thats what i did so my galaxy tab charger works all the time :eusa_clap:


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks and they're the ATM mini fuses i presume


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hey, where did you find that? Who makes/sells them?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

ouuuuu... I could use one of those for my ambient light idea....

are there any empty fuse spots that are not always on?


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

audiobahnman said:


> Thanks and they're the ATM mini fuses i presume


yup you got it



70AARCUDA said:


> ...hey, where did you find that? Who makes/sells them?



any auto parts place will have them, but some counter guys will not know about it - so just look at the bottom of the fuse rack in the store. :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:
between my Galaxy Tab Phone,Radar,led's,remote turn on,eq,eql,line out converter my fuse panel looks like a birds nest already ..hahhahaah


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...found it: http://www.*repairconnector.com*/categories/FUSE-TAPS-AND-LINKS/

...thanks!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay Guys, here goes probably a stupid question. One yuo plug in your "add a circuit", what do you splice into the butt connector? The hot wire going to the device (such as power outlet) or simply another device , such as external outlet ?
Thanks in advance - Dan


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._anything_ that you want to be *powered* "thru" the fuse that you 'add'.

...remember, there are TWO fuse sockets on the adapter: (a) one for the ORIGINAL circuit and (b) one for the NEW circuit (through the *red* pi-tail lead and crimp).


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

What I want is to make the socket hot at all times. I know you can power through the "add a circuit" pig-tail, but what about the ground ? - Dan


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."ground" (return) will be any metal chassis...unlike the old British cars, all our cars use "negative-ground" electrical system.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, that's what i thought- Dan


----------

